# -RushCreek Lake Piglets/Report-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

It took me a while to figure 'em out. But when I did, it was a couple of good ones.
My son and I started today at 11:30 A.M. and we had only caught three dinks by 4:00 P.M. when he had to leave. I stayed, but I told him, since hadn't pitched my JignPig yet... I'm goin' down swingin' for the fences because this sucks.

*Report:*

- Today was windy. It was a spinnerbait & crankbait day, and nobody can tell me any different. (Except for the fish!)
- I forget the water temps. But I think they where in the 65 to 67 degree range.
- Dinks where caught on soft plastic creature baits while beatin' up the banks.
- Nothing hit the: crankbait, spinnerbait, or any other horizontal presentation whatsoever.
- Two piglets caught, and several other nice ones hit/lost on the JignPig set-up while pitchin' into the cover real tight (I mean real tight.) to the shore.

It was a slooooooooowwwww day. But these two piglets made it better.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The bottom one has a fat belly


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on the pigs.That one on the bottom she really must have ben putting on the feed bag lol.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Them are some real dandies there!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JIGNPIG you have been putting a hurting on them lately. This last week was a tough one for me. Hit up three different lakes with not much to show for it. oh well thats bass fishing!


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice to see someone knows how to catch fish in that lake. Very nice ones at that!


----------



## wlfd194 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been shut out on bass at rush creek so far. Been twice and have only caught one dink. Congrads on those pigs


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish! Congratulations!


----------

